# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Privet, Everyone!

## Red Square

Hello, all... 
I just joined this forum because I have developed a very deep interest in Russian culture and history, and am continuing to learn things about Russia. I am planning to sample a variety of Russian food, as it all looks delicious, and I am enjoying Russian music, both Soviet-era and also modern popular music. I am going to attempt to also learn Russian, but the process may be slow for me personally, as I have never before studies to learn another language. I would one day in the future like to visit Russia, if it becomes possible. In any case, I hope to make some new friends here.

----------


## Lena

Why on earth all the foreigners here are that crazy about the Russian cuisine? 
Looks like they all are starving there in their countries.  :: 
Anyway, welcome aboard, Red Square.  ::

----------


## kgcole

> Why on earth all the foreigners here are that crazy about the Russian cuisine? 
> Looks like they all are starving there in their countries. 
> Anyway, welcome aboard, Red Square.

 Well, I have to admit I haven't ever had any Russian cuisine...lol...so the jury's still out on me!  ::  Welcome to the forum, Red Square.

----------


## Maria123

Welcome Red Square! 
Here is an easy recipe for you: buckwheat with salted cucumber (pickle) 
Put a pot (clay, ceramic, cast iron) in the oven (gas, electrical) for 20-25 min with the following mix: 
buckwheat = 300 grams
cucumber = 3-4 chopped (15 centimetre size)
half of a small onion - chopped and fired till gold
butter (not a vegetable oil) -30 grams
black pepper and a boy leaf (you will need no salt)
add water to cover the mix 1-1,5 centimetre higher 
Enjoy your meal

----------


## MasterAdmin

Welcome, Red Square! 
It's a good idea to start with food. You get to eat the cake and have the experience ::  Maybe that's the answer to Helenej's question :: )

----------


## Red Square

Thank you for the warm welcome, everyone!  *Helenej*, I did not know there were so many foreigners on here who are crazy about Russian food. I myself have not sampled it yet, but I very much want to, because from what I have read and seen, it seems that I think I would very much enjoy it! *Maria123*, I thank you for the recipe... I will try it out! It seems to be very simple and straightforward. Thanks again, everyone!

----------


## Red Square

OMG... I wish to apologize to everyone here... I have incorrectly spelled 'privet' in the title of my thread... I forgot to type the 'r' in the word! My apologies, for I don't want to offend anyone. If a Moderator or Administrator wishes to correct the spelling, that would be great! Again, I just noticed my mistake, and I am sorry!

----------


## MasterAdmin

Fixed!

----------


## Lena

> Well, I have to admit I haven't ever had any Russian cuisine...lol...so the jury's still out on me!  Welcome to the forum, Red Square.

 What does "the jury's still out on me" means, Kevin? Can you rephrase?

----------


## Lampada

> What does "the jury's still out on me" means, Kevin? Can you rephrase?

 _The jury's still out = решение ещё не принято.
The jury's still out on me  - Я ещё не принял решения?_

----------


## Lena

> _The jury's still out = решение ещё не принято.
> The jury's still out on me  - Я ещё не принял решения?_

 Oh, I see. Thank you, Lampada. 
But watch out, Kevin. You say you haven't been warned against learning such a crazy language as Russian. 
Never say that I haven't warned you against eating Russian food. 
I am telling you, Kevin, that after every Russian dinner you will have to jog for an hour so as not to put on weight.  ::

----------


## Lena

> Welcome, Red Square! 
> It's a good idea to start with food. You get to eat the cake and have the experience Maybe that's the answer to Helenej's question)

 I notice that the idea of starting learning a foreign language with food occurs only to men. Women are way more indifferent to it. 
What could that mean?  ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

How about Sushi, Soba or Chawanmushi when you are starting to learn Japanese? Still indifferent?  800px-Chawan-mushi.JPG  800px-Western_Sushi.jpg  800px-Izumosoba33.JPG

----------


## Red Square

Thank you, *MasterAdmin*, for fixing the error! 
I don't know if I am starting the learning process with food... if anything, I would think I have started it with music, since my interest began after listening to a lot of modern Russian popular music, as well as older music from the Soviet-era. I have also been reading about the culture, and customs, and through exploration of these things, it leads me to then explore even more new areas, and my interest grows. I have also seen pictures of places in Russia that look very beautiful to me, so I enjoy learning about many different aspects at once, I think.

----------


## kgcole

Yes, I think everyone has their own interests that draws them to investigate another culture. My own just happened to be communication. I just wondered what the average Russian really thought, and I wanted to read, or hear it for myself, not digest it from what someone else was telling me...lol.

----------


## kgcole

> Oh, I see. Thank you, Lampada. 
> But watch out, Kevin. You say you haven't been warned against learning such a crazy language as Russian. 
> Never say that I haven't warned you against eating Russian food. 
> I am telling you, Kevin, that after every Russian dinner you will have to jog for an hour so as not to put on weight.

 lol...doesn't sound that much different than American food in that case, Lena...lol

----------


## Red Square

*kgcole*, I agree that to get the best understanding of a culture, it is best to read and hear what the actual people say, and not what is only said to tourists and through foreign sources.

----------


## Red Square

I was just wondering... we all know that people have an image of a "typical" Thanksgiving or Christmas feast... turkey for thanksgiving, and ham for Christmas. So I was wondering about what is considered a "typical" Thanksgiving or Christmas feast in Russia? Is it largely the same thing, or are there differences in the menu?

----------


## Maria123

Thanksgiving is American national holiday. Why do you thing we should we celebrate it? We don't have such a holiday.  
As to the Christmas we do celebrate it, but by Julian calendar, as our Church (Othodox) has not accepted Gregorian one. It is celebrated a week later after the New Year and 2 weeks later after the Catholic one. However, not all of our people are very religious and truly celebrate Christmas, as it due according to Orthodox tradition.  
The New Year is a more popular holiday. The menu of the New Year is often includes Champagne and Oliv'e salad. But it's recipe is very different from the European version. I can give it to you, if you wish.

----------


## Red Square

Ah, yes, I forgot about Thanksgiving... my apologies... it was not my purpose to offend anyone. So there is no popular meal that is enjoyed for Christmas in Russia, with those who do celebrate it?

----------


## jazzy_cat

Can hardly think of a Xmas meal. Nothing like turkey in Western Europe.
Usually winter holidays seem like 1 huge holiday starting few days before NY and ending some time after "Old NY" (NY Old Style=Jan, 14th). 
Religious holidays were forbidden during Soviet times so I guess it might've influenced our traditions.
NY is one of the biggest holidays in ex-Soviet countries, Xmas is mainly perceived as another excuse for having NY hangover cure (another portion of alcohol), yummy meals, meeting friends and stuff   ::

----------


## Red Square

Okay, I understand, then. I will have to study about the holidays in Russia so my knowledge is better.

----------


## jazzy_cat

Not sure if links to other sites are allowed here...
I was looking for Russian holidays articles for a friend of mine recently.
So here are a few I used: Russian Holidays | Russian Language Learning Club Russian Holidays :: Manners, Customs and Traditions :: Culture & Arts :: Russia-InfoCentre
Not to mention Wiki: Public holidays in Russia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Red Square

^ 
Thank you, *jazzy_cat*! I have also learned of Cosmonautics Day, or April 12th. Do they still hold a parade for this day, to honor Gagarin?

----------


## Basil77

> I have also learned of Cosmonautics Day, or April 12th. Do they still hold a parade for this day, to honor Gagarin?

 As far as I know parades were never held at 12th April. Also it's not a day-off. We have a parade on 9th May every year and used to have parades at 7th November (Anniversary of October Revolution) but they were cancelled after 1991.

----------


## Maria123

> Ah, yes, I forgot about Thanksgiving... my apologies... it was not my purpose to offend anyone. So there is no popular meal that is enjoyed for Christmas in Russia, with those who do celebrate it?

 Here is the info about Russian Christmas meal: Kutia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
However, as I have been writing beforehand, It is not many Russians who adhere the tradition.

----------


## Red Square

^ 
Thank you, *Maria123*. Kutia sounds interesting... I will do a search for recipes for it. I understand about Christmas not being observed during the Soviet-era. The link also in the article for the twelve-dish Christmas Eve supper was informative, thank you!

----------


## Maria123

Hey Red Square,
Tell me how it tastes...  ::

----------


## jazzy_cat

In Moldova kutia is more popular as a funeral repast compulsory dish  ::  Rather than Xmas meal ))
I recall some people use it for Xmas though.

----------


## Chemist12

Greetings Red Square, 
Have you tried Borscht yet? 
I hear Helenej can make a good one.

----------


## Red Square

Greetings *Chemist12*! No, I have not yet had borscht, but it is at the absolute top of my list! I have seen very many recipes on YouTube for how to make it, and I know without doubt I will love it... it will be the first Russian food I try, I think. Do you have a favorite borscht recipe, or one you think is most authentic?

----------


## Basil77

> Do you have a favorite borscht recipe, or one you think is most authentic?

 My favorite one: boil pork, then put a pan-fried cut beetroot, onions and carrots. Add tomato paste. Then put cut potatoes and cabbage. Finally add salt, pepper and a spoon of vinegar. Pour into plates and add sour-cream and parsley.

----------


## Lena

> Greetings Red Square, 
> Have you tried Borscht yet? 
> I hear Helenej can make a good one.

 A good one? I got taken to the hospital three times last year after eating my own borsch.  ::  
Yet I could improve if you promise to buy me a restaurant in downtown Wellington. 
I could even call it    "12 chemical ingredients in Ukrainian borsch"   in appreciation of your contribution.

----------


## Red Square

*Basil77*, that sounds like a great recipe... I will try it! What about vareniki... is there a favorite recipe for anyone here?

----------


## Red Square

Privet, everybody! I was away from the forum for a long time, due to problems with my PC... my hard drive failed, so I needed to save up the money to buy a new one. I also have started a new job this year, so I am now working again. I hope those of you who are here in the USA have had a good New Year's celebration. 
I wanted to ask of the people here what they think of a blog on YouTube called the Real Russia Reality Blog? I have been watching the episodes, and I personally very much enjoy it, and find it to be informative and enjoyable, so I wanted to know what those of you here might think of it. Would you suggest it to someone who would like to know a bit more about the life in everyday Russia? If you do not like this blog, may I ask what are the reasons?

----------


## Red Square

Does anybody here who lives in the U.S. know of a website that sells Russian music CDs and ships them here from Russia? I am trying to find full CDs, but all I can find for sale here are CD singles with one or two tracks.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> Does anybody here who lives in the U.S. know of a website that sells Russian music CDs and ships them here from Russia? I am trying to find full CDs, but all I can find for sale here are CD singles with one or two tracks.

 I searched it for you, but i couldn't find any link.
And It's very unlikely, cause in Russia, people mostly (if not all) "download" musics, than to buy!
I hope someone can help you, anyways! ::

----------


## maxitron

What do you looking for? I can help you find any music, of course free

----------


## Igor Perekalskiy

Hellow

----------


## Red Square

Hello, *Igor*, and thank you, *maxitron*! I am looking for the *Вєрка Сердючка* _"Best Songs"_ CD. I know iTunes has it, and if that is my only option, I will of course just download it. I also find one on ebay that is from a seller in Russia, but they only take PayPal as payment, and I have only a regular credit card... I do not have a PayPal account. I guess there is nothing wrong with downloading the music, this is true. I guess I just like to also have the actual CD sometimes.

----------


## maxitron

Tonight I will give you link, for download. I think I can find it.

----------


## Red Square

^ 
Thanks, *maxitron*... I appreciate it!

----------

